
Help keep the Y Combinator Wikipedia page updated - erikstarck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator#Funded_organizations
======
jedc
I keep a list of every YC startup I've found here:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en)

I compiled the info as part of my master's thesis this summer. Likely not 100%
correct, but very close.

~~~
ig1
I've actually been compiling my own list which has details of things like
further investment amounts, etc. Once I'm done I'll run a comparision against
yours and let you know any differences.

~~~
ErrantX
Are you tracking who invested the further amounts?

Would you care to share it when your done? I am putting together a wiki/public
database of that kind of info (see elsewhere) and finding reliable data is
something I haven't had a free week to do yet :D

------
leelin
TC write-ups of the last seven batches in order (most recent first):

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/silicon-valley-elite-
fl...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/silicon-valley-elite-flock-to-y-
combinator-demo-day/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/y-combinator-demo-
day-s...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/18/y-combinator-demo-day-
spring-2009/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/14/y-combinators-demo-
day-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/14/y-combinators-demo-day-
summer-2008/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/14/y-combinator-demo-
day-r...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/14/y-combinator-demo-day-roundup-
for-spring-2008/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/16/y-combinator-demo-
day-t...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/16/y-combinator-demo-day-the-
summer-startups/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/09/demo-day-y-
combinators-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/09/demo-day-y-combinators-
spring-chicks/)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/09/the-y-combinator-
compan...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/11/09/the-y-combinator-companies/)

Keep in mind every batch had a bunch in stealth mode by Demo Day, so you'd
have to do a much more in-depth TC scan to nab them all.

------
zokier
_"The lists in this article may contain items that are not notable,
encyclopedic, or helpful. Please help out by removing such elements and
incorporating appropriate items into the main body of the article"_

I have to agree, listing _all_ funded organizations is not useful. Just list
those which are notable, and mention the total count somewhere

~~~
paraschopra
I respectfully disagree. Having all YC funded startups at one place is
incredibly useful. I especially dig for stories of funded startups which
eventually shutdown so as to learn what went wrong for them inspite of having
funding. Maybe one can categorize on basis of _notability_ but the list should
have all YC startups.

~~~
cperciva
_Having all YC funded startups at one place is incredibly useful_

There are lots of things which are _useful_ but not _notable_ and do not
belong in an encyclopaedia.

~~~
gjm11
The spouse and children of a notable person are not generally notable in their
own right (although of course sometimes they are). None the less, an
encyclopaedia article about a person might quite reasonably say "She married
Joe Blow in 1973. The couple had one child, Oliver; they were divorced in
1984" or whatever.

A list of companies funded by Y Combinator, unless it's outrageously long
(which it wouldn't be at present, right?), might be an entirely sensible thing
to have on the WP page about YC even if most of the companies don't deserve
their own WP pages.

(Of course there are limits. The WP page about the Oxford English dictionary
should not have a section "Words defined in the dictionary".)

~~~
cperciva
If someone had 100 children, I don't think it would be worth listing them all
in an encyclopaedia article.

YC has funded somewhere around 100 startups, hasn't it?

~~~
tree5
I think it would be worth listing them if others find that useful. I fully
believe a large percentage researching YC wants a comprehensive list. If you
look at the famous alumni lists on Wikipedia of universities, you'll see quite
a few lists of over 100 people (some famous; some obscure). Having a large
list isn't out of the ordinary. I think YC's page should restore the company
list.

------
FreeRadical
It would be interesting to get an estimate of the aggregate exit values of YC
start-ups so far (i.e wealth created)

